# New Wheels



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm on a fitness kick this last few months, I've been watching what I've been eating lost more than two stone and been walking everywhere. The next step now although it will probably kill me or I'll be killed :lol: :lol:



















The best bit, eighteen quid at the local auction


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well done on the weight loss mate, I've lost a stone and a half, never felt fitter but also feeling knackered! :lol:


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Now spend another Â£18 on some slick tyres for it! Will make a massive difference when cycling on roads (I assume that's what it's for).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Disco You said:


> Now spend another Â£18 on some slick tyres for it! Will make a massive difference when cycling on roads (I assume that's what it's for).


Under normal circumstances I would agree but a bit of hard pedalling won't do me any harm, I'll only use it to go back and forwards to work,at the turn of the year I was heading for 16 stone 










I got some lights but definitely no hat :lol: Lol:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Disco You said:
> 
> 
> > Now spend another Â£18 on some slick tyres for it! Will make a massive difference when cycling on roads (I assume that's what it's for).
> ...


Yes but what about the lycra shorts with the padded crotch :shocking: :shocking:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mr.Bond, you should ask BlueKnight about undercarriage maintenance, now that you will be riding. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice one Bond, healthy living is a subject close to my heart. Good work stickin with it too, think I read that average gym members go for about 3 weeks then fizzle.

I blend up one of these in the afternoons before I head off to work

400mls milk (skim or full)

1 weet bix (weet bick??)

2 bananas

drizzle of honey

3 eggs (2 complete plus 1 egg white)

plus yogurt, other fruit or cocoa powder

Makes 2 tall glasses and keeps me bright eyed and bushy tailed for hours.

High in protein, fibre, potassium, calcium, plus more

Keep us posted with how it goes :thumbsup:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Mr.Bond, you should ask BlueKnight about undercarriage maintenance, now that you will be riding. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


i nearly spat my tea at my tv screen from laughing then :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

To be fair in my case maybe healthy isn't the right word, I lead the unhealthiest lifestyle you could imagine. 40/50 cigs a day, drink bottles of Smirnoff for fun and that's before I go our plus being blighted by really bad insomnia. I was just fed up with Big M verbally abusing me. Losing the weight was the easy bit, just eat less, I stopped all the crap especially at the weekend, bags of crisps, biscuits, chocolate bars and so on then cut down to one good meal a day . A bit of exercise and it also helped that I've been working in a sweat shop for the last couple of months :lol:

As for the undercarriage it will be staying just how it is, the thought of either boiling wax, a razor or any of that cream anywhere near my b#llocks 

It's just not happening

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> As for the undercarriage it will be staying just how it is, the thought of either boiling wax, a razor or any of that cream anywhere near my b#llocks
> 
> It's just not happening
> 
> :lol: :lol:


What? not even if Big M is doing the "creaming" ? :lol:

I'm heading for 16 stone as well, desperately trying to get *down* there! From 17 and a half! and that's despite teaching and dancing up to four nights a week!.  It's this food thing that's the culprit, and I have a glandular problem - a gland that makes me a right greedy B4STARD :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Â£18!! Surely that's more than it cost new? 

B, you hide your weight well and I think it's fantastic now that you are a proper do cyclist, much better than being a gym slave, it's real, not virtual life excercise! Are you up for Barcelona now? Cycling keeps my weight under control, my food diet is and always has been super healthy but my drink diet far from healthy, unless 6 Duvels really are good for you?

Sunday morning I always go for a good ride along the canal, by lunch I am back in Saltaire and thirsty, fortunately Saltaire has several good bars, so I stop........................

Here










Then here










And finally, here, where depending on mood I may or may not be able to cycle home.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I was 17st 8 about 15 years ago and it was only when I saw some pictures of me at a wedding that I realised I looked a right slob.

I sometimes used a moped at that time and my dad said never had he seen so little carry so much!!! :rofl:

I lost 5 st in a year and now hover around 12 st.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

sam. said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Bond, you should ask BlueKnight about undercarriage maintenance, now that you will be riding. :lol:
> ...


Glad I was able to entertain. It was just a stupid answer to a moronic remark. I really wanted to offer her pre-race pictures when everything is shiny and lightly sprinkled in baby power with a complimentary mail-in scratch 'N Sniff card.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've done the gym bit before years ago, was there every night and ran to and from work everyday in a big pair of hobnail boots, no AirMax when I was a boy :lol: At one time, long long time ago I was supremely fit. Fortunately I don't drink much beer these days, the odd pint of Carling now and then and there are no calories in Vodka 

I appreciate there are medical reason and that to some people they are as addicted to food as I am to Smirnoff but the rest, 99%, have just ate to many pies :lol:

Much as it would be a good trip Barcelona is just a peddle to far, I doubt I would make unless you are doing it over about a year or two !!!!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I've done the gym bit before years ago, was there every night and ran to and from work everyday in a big pair of hobnail boots, no AirMax when I was a boy :lol: At one time, long long time ago I was supremely fit. Fortunately I don't drink much beer these days, the odd pint of Carling now and then and there are no calories in Vodka


Vodka has between 115-125 calories per jigger ( 1Â½oz)

Here's a chart for you. That's the one I follow.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I've done the gym bit before years ago, was there every night and ran to and from work everyday in a big pair of hobnail boots, no AirMax when I was a boy :lol: At one time, long long time ago I was supremely fit. Fortunately I don't drink much beer these days, the odd pint of Carling now and then and there are no calories in Vodka
> ...


Maybe I should have said no fat rather than no calories 

Description.................Serving Sizes.....kCal........*Fat(g)*

Vodka Red Bull (1/2 can)...Single......112.............*0.0*

........................................Double....168.............*0.0*


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Maybe I should have said no fat rather than no calories
> 
> Description.................Serving Sizes.....kCal........*Fat(g)*
> 
> ...


I tried the sugar free Red Bull. It's only 10 calories a can. That stuff tastes like cream soda to me...You can't even taste the vodka in the mix. Definite panty remover concoction.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Prefer vodka and diet tonic


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I spoke to my 91 year old dad recently.

I asked him did he walk about much in the care home these days.

He said..........."Son, I move about as little as possible these days. I have to breath of course, but even that's a nuisance sometimes!!"  :rofl:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here we go the full eighteen quids worth, something a bit iffy about that seat though 










Big M always has an eye out for a bargain regardless if it's worth it or not. In her book if something is bigger and cheaper it must be ok. She brought this lot home on Wednesday, 1-1/2Ltr bottle of paint stripper and big cans of scoosh with the usual story "well it was cheaper and twice the size" :no2:


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

And she brought home a bit of black and golden bit of tat, probably cheap plating or fool's gold. Will turn your wrist blue I'm sure.

A friend of mine is into old tat like that, he'll take it off your hands for you, how much do you want for postage?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Disco You said:


> A friend of mine is into old tat like that, he'll take it off your hands for you, how much do you want for postage?


The watch is free, I can arrange for a new one to be sent direct from my local supplier.

Postage though will be about Â£6500

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Here we go the full eighteen quids worth, something a bit iffy about that seat though
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> something a bit iffy about that seat though


Indeed!

It looks like a "strap on" :goof: :lol:


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Disco You said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine is into old tat like that, he'll take it off your hands for you, how much do you want for postage?
> ...


I tell you what I'm actually going to be around your way in the next week, so I can pick it up in person! Saves on over-priced couriers.

Where do you live again?

:lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I hate this thread :rofl:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Bloooody hell...I just saw that "drink" Â£1.19p for a can of fizzy sh1te.....join a health club, it'll strip your wallet much faster....although not that much faster :jawdrop:


----------

